# Best Way To Paint Rims



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok i have done many searches on here and have many different ways of doing this, but I am looking to paint my stock 17s black next weekend. I know powdercoating is way better and more durable, but right now money is tight and I wanted to paint them first and then save up for the powdercoating. Does anyone have a good process in painting them and one that lasts? Also what is the best paint to use? I have heard duplicolor wheel paint is good but I have also heard people use rustoleum, even other paints. Anybody with experience or who have done this already plz chime in. Thanks ahead of time :cheers


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

If I were you I would just save your money and do it right the first time IMHO I don't like to do things twice... Also I'm not sure but I think powder coat is cheaper than painting any ways


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

well powder coating costs about 100 dollars a wheel average. I can get all the paint and supplies for under 50 bucks. Its a lot cheaper.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your going to run more then $50 is supplies I can guarentee you that. Probaly 2 cans of paint per wheel, maybe a primer, clear, sand paper, ect...

When I was looking to do it I deceided not to after realizing how much work it is and that it wasn't going to save all that much money in the first place.

Save up and get it powder coated.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> If I were you I would just save your money and do it right the first time IMHO I don't like to do things twice... Also I'm not sure but I think powder coat is cheaper than painting any ways


:agree


----------

